# Mangosteen juice



## stingray007 (Jun 13, 2004)

Has anybody tried mangosteen juice to help with their IBS D. If so how has it helped you. I am willing to try anything as I am new to this site. Has anybody got any suggestions?


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Ian ,This is a letter to me from a person in the U.S.A. I Am an independent distributor of Mangosteen Juice,& have also felt the benefits. This person has his own supplier. If you feel you need to really do something about your problem , have a look at PRODUCTS & WEBSITES, then contact us. I've studied alternative medicine for 4+ years now, and since starting to deal with IBS in early 2000, have sunk a small fortune into trying practically every kind of herbal product and alternative therapy known to Man. In the couple days of using Xango 1 ounce three times a day i've already started to notice changes. The most overt seems to be a burst of energy, that has gradually become more sustained. The first time I drank Xango, I noticed it almost immediately made my gut feel more 'relaxed' and less irritated. Today I had several BM's (unusual for me) and feel very pleasantly 'empty' now (my LGS/IBS seems to revolve around bloating and a feeling of incomplete evacuation. What say you?). In addition to xango I have been using products by Dr. Sebi (you probably have not heard of this man, he is however a famous herbal healer - drsebi.com - his herbal treatments are based on the concept of getting mucous out of the body... did you know IBS has also been called 'mucous colitis'?). Thru the use of his products I have achieved a small measure of results; combining his herbals with Xango seems to produce a synergistic effect of making the extricating of the mucous from my body/intestinal tract that much more expedient. The Xango seems to be making me very regular and have more 'normal' movements whilst the Sebi products dig more and more excess mucous out of me- today alone I made noticeable progress. One belief is that the overproduction of mucous by the body is a result of over-acidification of the tissues and digestive tract, so the body tries to deal with a bad situation the best it can. No doubt the Xango would be excellent by itself, but i'm hoping that using both will be an effective solution! Regarding the energy boost, I've never used anything like this before that produces such a noticeable spike in energy. This may sound a bit corny, but the effect seems almost 'magical'. Such overt effects must produce extra longevity, correct? Anyway, thanks for turning me on to Xango and I look forward to the days ahead with much anticipation and hope!


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Gownowoften: Were you IBS-C or D before you started taking Mangosteen Juice? I'm glad you're feeling better, that is a wonderful feeling!! I'm taking 1 1/2 oz in the a.m. How do you take yours? I see you take it 3 times--is it morning noon and evening? or 2 x a day.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Charbeaner, I had both, but it was the D that put me into a terrible anxious & depressed state.I was in constant fear of an accident in public..Consequently I led a very sheltered life near the house accept for the very few occasions when I enjoyed a good clearing out early in the day. Now with the Mangosteen, I still get occasional C, but dont have the D fears because they just dont happen.There have been other great benefits, such as fungus & wax problems in the ears cleared up, far less reflux, no longer bleeding gums & tooth ache, & being able to kill the onslaught of a migraine with a hit of juice.I am sorry you have not been able to tell where my post ends & the letter starts.I should have made it more obvious. I take Mangosteen Juice once, sometimes twice a day.The threat of a migraine (distorted vision) prompts me to have aanother belt & it disperses it within 15 mins.I usually have 1 oz first thing. On retiring I clean my teeth then swill & hold a small amount of juice in the mouth for a while before swallowing. If you saw my teeth you wouldnt believe I was not in pain!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Charbeaner, I think everyone is sick to death of my rantings about how good Mangosteen is ,& because my company is a network marketing co, I have been accused of being purely profit driven & of preying on the sick & vunerable. This is quite hurtful,& to say the least frustrating . I am maybe being impatient in my quest, but when is it too soon to try & help someone have better quality of life?It seems that in the past Americans have been bitten badly from so called Cure-all claims & understandably shy away from potential "sharks"As you are a person in U.S.A already trialling Xango,we ask you to be quite honest,& let everyone know how you feel about the product, be it positive or otherwise.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Gownowoften: Hey,I understand where you are coming from yet I, am leary of anything that is attached to multi level marketing. We are all willing to try ANYTHING. If you could just tell us what Mangosteen juice is comprised of then we would feel more comfortable ordering it. And trust me, we would all order it from you! And yeah, if it worked for my D, I'd be selling it too.Leslie


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi LeslieI have just written you a great long letter then lost it thru accidently pressing Esc. I am so annoyed because it was so convincing, & I am sure you would have been impressed in spite of you avertions to M.L.M. I am now going to lick my wounds & chase up some info from The Company letter. ~~~~~~~~ Why Xango the Product? Why Xango the Company. Thousands of scientific references to Mangosteen and Xanthones forstarters! The Corporate Team and Their Combined Experience! I have been in the Functional Health Beverage Industry for nearly 20 years and have never encountered a plant, botanical or fruit that has been more thoroughly studied by third party, independent scientific and university studies, with no axe to grind, than the Mangosteen fruit, decades before the Xango beverage entered the market place in November, 2002. Because the Mangosteen fruit has been used as a folk remedy for several hundred years in Malaysia, Thailand and throughout Southeast Asia, universities around the Pacific Rim have studied this fruit since for decades, confirming the efficacy of this botanical. In fact, Universities around the world, including, Calcutta, Indonesia, Malaysia, Thailand, France, Japan and The United States, discovered a new class of biologically active molecules, chemical compounds known as Xanthones, found in greater abundance in the Mangosteen than any other botanical known to man. These studies are ubiquitous on various research oriented web sites. The following are just a few of the sources you can look to for third party independent studies about Mangosteen and Xanthones: 1. www.google.com has 1,320 references to Xanthones and 10,400 references to Mangosteen. 2. www.mangosteenmd.com is a web site put up by J. Frederic Templeman, M.D., board certified in the U.S. and Canada. Dr. Templeman is in Thailand at the moment doing further research into the Mangosteen and Xanthones which have been studied in that country for decades. 3. www.pubmed.com has 227 scientific studies and peer reviewed papers listed for Xanthones and 11 for Mangosteen. From Dr Templeman's book, "Mangosteen The X-Factor," I provide the following excerpts for your consideration: "In addition to the formal scientific studies based on the experiments that we have cited, there is another impressive comprehensive analysis of the mangosteen that deserves inclusion in this first book. Dr. James Duke, who retired in 1995, is perhaps America's foremost ethnobotanist. He worked for 35 years for the USDA and the University of Maryland. He is a prolific writer and he continues to write even in retirement. He has been on the scientific boards of a number of corporations over the years and has consulted extensively for multiple corporations in the herbal industry as well. "One of Dr. Duke's major accomplishments is a remarkable phytochemical and ethnobotanical database, which he has placed on the Internet. It is freely available and represents, in my opinion, the most comprehensive and extensive database of its type. Essentially, what Dr. Duke has done is chemically analyze a wide selection of natural products.Based on the chemical constituents, he haslisted the known effects of the ingredients. Inferentially, this provides a guide for other scientists (or the interested lay public) to direct further research into the health potential of the various plants. "Dr. Duke lists, withpresumptive daily dosages, the expected health benefits. His conclusions are based on the research he has done himself and that of many other experts who have also studied the elements found in the mangosteen. The full list of potential benefits is mind-boggling and contains about 138 separate entities."  On the search engine, www.google.com, there are 398,000 separate listings for Dr. James Duke. The first listing will take you to Dr. Duke's web site. Regarding the credibility of Xango, LLC, a Utah corporation, I offer the following points for your consideration: * The CEO of Xango, Gary Hollister, was previously CEO of Merle Norman Cosmetics, a $250,000,000 a year company. He also served as CEO of Enrich International, at the time a worldwide nutritional company. He also served for a number of years on the Board of Directors of the prestigious Direct Selling Association and has been asked to rejoin the DSA's Board of Directors this year. This is quite a feather in the cap of such a young company as Xango and certainly says a lot about what they (the DSA) think about our CEO, Mr. Hollister, and by extension, what they think about Xango. If you have any doubts about the credibility of this company, I would be delighted to arrange for a conference call between you and Mr. Hollister. * Xango, LLC, has as one of its partners, Wild Flavors, a 70 year old billion dollar per Year Company based in Heidelberg, Germany. Wild happens to be the world's largest manufacturer of Functional Health Beverages. With 100 scientists on their staff, 2,000 employees and plants in twelve countries. This partnership brings tremendous prestige to a new company like Xango, not to mention the worldwide influence and financial muscle which Wild brings to the table. * Xango's first year in business topped forty million dollars in sales! * The combined six man Executive Team at Xango, LLC, has held executive positions with the following companies; Subsidiaries of Proctor and Gamble, Merle Norman Cosmetics, Sun Rider, Enrich International, NuSkin, Morinda and Natures Sunshine. The combined experience of the six members of the Executive Team at Xango is nearly 100 years in high Executive positions with multi-hundred million dollar worldwide companies. * Worldwide Growth Potential. When you look at the top ten Network Marketing Companies in the world today, it is noteworthy that 70 to 80% of their sales come from abroad. Therefore, it is imperative if one is going to the time and trouble to build a downline organization, it makes sense do so with a company that can truly be worldwide. And, to be worldwide, it is essential that you have a product that is border friendly. In the case of the Xango Functional Health Beverage, it is in effect a fruit juice, and therefore, viewed as a food in virtually every country of the world. This is why in just one year; this company already has a presence in the following countries; Australia, New Zealand, Japan, Canada, Virgin Islands, Puerto Rico, The United Kingdom and The United States. * The compensation plan is worldwide and seamless. Xango is also one of just two companies that we are aware of that has the feature of Dynamic Compression. This simply means there is no breakage to the company; it all gets paid to the field. A simple example will help to explain. Last month, one of our legs was 169 levels deep and we were paid 5% on every level. ï¿½	Once every decade or so a companyappears that simply has all the bases covered, and when it does, it attracts quality people like a magnet. Within our fledgling downline of 7,525 Distributors, we have somewhere between 50 and 100 Leaders with historical earning patterns of $50,000 per month and up! ï¿½	Most companies would give their eye teeth for this kind of Leadership, let alone in a fledgling organization within a company. ï¿½	Well, Xango, we believe is that company that will be the next major splash in the Industry. Startup usually means high risk, but with Xango you have ground floor and stability, for all of the reasons touched on above, which is very rare indeed!.  When you can find such a company, it is possible to grow by thousands of percent per annum. It becomes possible to build in a year of diligent work what might otherwise take a decade with an "iffy" startup, or a 40 year old stable company. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Hi again Leslie, if you need to know more, view our websites in the PRODUCTS & WEBSITES section. Wish to know more please email us.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi: You asked for my thoughts on Mangosteen, so here goes. I am just finishing up my first bottle. Started with a 1/2 oz. and now up to 1 1/2 oz. first thing in the a.m.One thing that I have heard from a gal that takes 5 oz. per day is that she has incredible energy. That is a wonderful thing to get--nothing better than feeling good, but I could NEVER afford the product if I took 5 oz. a day. A bottle runs me approximately $28.00 for 25 oz. Then, of course, if I russle up some downline, it will get cheaper for me. I don't want any part of the multi-level marketing end of this, but I think the product has merit. I simply can't afford to use the amount I need for it to work really well. If money is no object, then I say go for it.As far as migraines (which I get)--I've been going to a Chiropractor for a couple of months and kind of started Mangosteen as the same time. In those couple of months, I have had ONE headache instead of the usual 2 per week. So... is it the Mangosteen or the Chiropractor or both? Don't know. For the IBS--I have IBS D and I have noticed that things aren't quite as bad as they used to be. I still can't give up my prescription drugs (Lomotil, Bentyl and Ativan)--if I try to cut those down, back comes the urgency and "D". What seems to be happening is that I can wait longer between doses--take those meds every 6 hours instead of every 4.Well, there is my story--would like to hear from those who take it as to how long it took to work for you--when did you feel great energy and how long it took to help the "D".


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Charbeaner, thanks for your story.I just know that the recommended dose is 1oz maintenance, & when there is a problem to be addressed(usually inflammatory of some kind), 1oz ,3 times a day is recommended until the problem is under control. I dont know how much you spend on your other medication, but I do know from feedback that people have been able to reduce their medication dramatically, or even replace it completely with Xango. For instance I was put on Nexium 40 twice a day(probably for good according to the Doctor) because I had a badly scarred & inflamed esophagus due to a damaged valve allowing stomach acid to constantly burn it. Xango has not only relieved the terrible pain & sickly feeling of wanting to belch all the time, but I am down to Nexium 20 once a day.The valve is still damaged, but the inflammation is kept at bay . If you could see your way to taking Xango 1oz , twice a day for one month, I am sure you will be able to drop back to a maintenance dose, & not have to use so much of the drugs.Unfortunately for many of us,the decisions we make about our attempts to regain good health, can hurt our pockets so much, & it can be so frustrating to say the least!As you know Xango is sold in boxes of 4,& costs $25us per bottle I believe, to members. if you were able to use one & sell the other 3 for retail ,you would get yours for nix. You wouldnt have to worry being a distributor & you can resign,& cancel or postpone your order anytime for any reason.Thats the way they operate! Not everybody wants to make a business from the product, & the Company understands that!


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Sorry guys, but I am in OUTSIDE sales and like I said, I loathe MLM remedies. You are not convincing me to invest in this product. Here is why: I am not on this board to learn how to get more energy. I am also not on this board to drink something that will only help me to take fewer meds for D. Mangosteen is prescribed for what exactly?? Is this a FRUIT? If you are selling this stuff you should be able to list the nutritional benefits ie: Mangosteen contains 25 percent calcium etc... We are all here because we have Irritable Bowel Syndrome with D.. We suffer usually daily. We can't leave our homes. If you had 'the cure' I'd say, hey, send a free sample to everyone on this website, we will try it and if it works... Hell yeah! We'll make you rich.Leslie


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Leslie Mangosteen is a tropical fruit. It cannot & will never be prescribed for anything in its present form because it cannot be patented as a drug. Until the pharmaceutical companies synthesize it, as they are already preparing to do, it will remain a natural nutritional supplement.Xango`s greatest attributes are its potent anti-inflammatory,& Cox2 inhibitors, & the fact that it is the strongest edible antioxidant known, ORAC rating 17,000 to 24,000 Nearest rival prunes rate 5,770 ORAC Berry young Juice 4,214 ORAC Now just for you Leslie:- per serve 1 oz(30mls) AV. PER SERVEENERGY .042 KJPROTEIN 0 GFAT, TOTAL 0 G-SATURATED 0 GCARBOHYDRATES 3 G -SUGARS 2 GSODIUM 5 MG Not a significant source of saturated fat,cholesterol,dietary fibre,vitamin C,calcium. & iron. There it is right off the bottle!!! Heres cheers! before I stick it back in the fridge.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

By the way ,there are quite a few distributors in the States as after all thats where it all started. There is only one way to find out if it works & I promise they wont nail you to the floor & ram sign up papers down your neck.I said it before ,& I will say it many times, I believe the Mangosteen fruit was sent from God! Well Leslie, God helps those who help them selves. Just try it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

Gownowoften: Now I feel like you are guilting me into this stuff.... But seriously, can you appreciate my apprehension with something that no one has heard of? So mangosteen is a fruit.. Right? Papaya is a fruit too and I cannot get it fresh in Colorado. But, it has been suggested that papaya has good digestive enzymes that will help stop the D. Robert suggested canned papaya which I have been buying and eating. So I guess my question is.... if mangosteen is a fruit, then, can we just buy the fruit?Leslie


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Leslie, We in southern Victoria have only once been able to buy Mangosteens from Safeways. There were 12 left, & we bought the lot at a ridiculous price because I wanted to photograph them with the juice, for advertising purposes. The flesh was tasty ,but had already started to deteriorate. They dont seem to like the cold at all! As for papaya, youre speaking to the right guy. For 3 years I have been growing a hybrid relative of the Mountain Pawpaw(papaya) called the Babaco. they are both native to Ecuador`s Andes, but the Babaco can take more frost. The Babaco is a small tree of about 7ft max. & can be grown in a large pot, & in a poly house. It is totally sterile so can only be propagated from cuttings as it has no seeds. The fruit ,(compared to the star fluted shape &, seed ridden papaya ) is huge, up to 12 inches in length ,& shaped like a 5 sided large rocket. It turns from green to a bright yellow when ripe. Each tree can produce upto thirty fruit per season. These fruit are extremely long lasting ,& taste like lemon sherbet,the skin also being edible. With the addition of sugar or honey,they make delicious ice cream, sorbets etc,but can also be used in sauses, chutneys, thai like dishes ,& salads.My initial interest in the Babaco is due to the fact that it is reputed to contain 4 times the amount of Papain of that of its part parent Mountain Papaya. For tenderising meat it has no equal, & there is no doubt it would be extremely useful for people with digestive problems particularly those with pancreatic malfunction. The Babaco is grown quite successfully in Southern California, & I believe if kept in a sheltered courtyard or greenhouse would thrive in more northern areas of The States.


----------



## leslie204 (Feb 1, 2003)

I am a total idiot when it comes to geography. You live in Australia which is WARM and WET right? I live in Northern Colorado which is COLD and DRY.. We have an extemely short growing season here and cannot grow certain fruits and veggeies at all: melons, eggplant, bell peppers or bannanas etc. And so, the Babaco is a mountain version of the papaya that has the Papain that is so good for digestion, right? And where exactly does mangosteen grow?? I am not trying to be a difficult ######, I am just trying to get information and trying to understand how to overcome IBS. You seem to really know what yo are talking about and I just need more info.Leslie


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Leslie , I think you are having me on, or you havent read our websites. You are definately giving me good typing practice( only started 11 months ago with xango business.) Mangosteen grows naturally in the very hot steamy jungles of Thailand, Indonesia, Malaysia, Vietnam & Fillipines. It has been introduced to Brazil, Peru,& West Indies. There are also plantations in Darwin,& North Queensland These are to date not as successful as in S,East Asia, because they are producing only one harvest a year instead of two. This is due to the fact that it is too dry in Northern Australia in the "winter" Here where I live near Melbourne in southern Victoria, it can be quite wet & cold in the winter, & occasionally down to 32 degrees or a little less at night. Of course this is a complete contrast to summer when it is often 96 to 104. Youve seen them sweat, centre court Australian Tennis Open O.K, thats Melbourne!!We can grow peppers, egg plants, oranges & lemons,tomatoes,tamarillos, but not bananas,pawpaws or melons unless under glass or poly. Babacos are members of the Caricacea family which include the tropical Pawpaw, the mountain Papaya, & several others such as Papaya orejona,& Chamburro. They all produce papain,& vitamin c, But the Babaco contains the most. As you probably know the Andes can vary a hell of a lot both in climate & temperature so you may be able to grow one in a green house. You now have to make up your mind whether to take a punt, spend some cash & try the mangosteen. 2 Bottles is a fair trial, thats 50 days on 1 oz. Or you can remain as you are.I hope you realise that you are not the only one out on a limb here, because if you did try it, & claim you found no benefit, my credibility is shot to pieces straight away. Maybe you havent thought of that. I have that much faith in Xango I am prepared to risk it, so what about you?


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Here is a description of mangosteen and where it can grow. http://www.hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/morton/mangosteen.html


----------



## bein2004 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi, just a matter of interest. I used to live in the highlands of Papua New Guinea at a mission station that was at about 4000 ft. We were brought as many papayas and more than we could eat. Many of them had pinkish flesh , most of them the cantalope colored orange. Delicious! A few larger ones are hitting the markets around here now, but not as large as those we had in PNG.The ones from Hawaii are a joke! About Mangosteens, are they any relation to plain mangoes? walking lady


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

A Friendly Skeptic Looks at MangosteenBy Dr. Ralph MossA common feature of the way in which natural medicines such as mangosteen are promoted is the use of network marketing. This involves the retailing of products through the use of independent distributors. These distributors are then encouraged to build and manage their own sales force by recruiting, motivating, supplying, and training others to sell products. Compensation in such arrangements includes the distributor's own sales as well as a percentage of the sales of his or her entire "downline" (i.e., all those people signed up by an individual, who in turn go on to become salespeople). The term network marketing is virtually synonymous with the older but now somewhat disreputable term 'multi-level marketing' (MLM).Network marketing turns mere consumers into determined marketers who aggressively sell their product, often to their own friends, relatives and neighbors. The more people they can recruit into the growing network the more money they themselves make. A sophisticated marketing blitz, including books and pamphlets, seemingly objective newsletters, press releases and chattering websites, inflate the importance of a product, creating a buzz that only dies away when the huge supply of potential customers and salespeople is finally exhausted. Or when, as it has on occasion, the government finally steps in. But the essential requirement for a successful MLM operation of this sort is a kernel of promising-sounding scientific evidence, coupled with a credible and compelling story, a compliant doctor willing to underwrite the concept, and finally some patients (who may themselves be distributors) willing to testify that the product led to astounding cures.Aloe vera, colloidal minerals, gingko biloba and ginseng were all popularized in this way. But perhaps the most memorable example of a network marketing stampede is noni juice, a once totally obscure Polynesian fruit that became the basis of a huge industry. Tahitian Noni International, formerly called Morinda, last year claimed to have passed the two billion dollar sales mark! This is the sort of performance that makes get-rich-quick artists drool.The techniques of network marketing, honed through decades of trial and error, are now being used by a Utah-based company to position mangosteen as the latest "miracle cure" craze. The price of their XanGo mangosteen juice is currently $37 per bottle (or four for $100). You have to ask yourself: who on earth would pay that much for a bottle of fruit juice, no matter how delicious it might be? The reason the marketers can succeed in selling juice at this price is obvious: when people are suffering from medical conditions for which there does not appear to be much hope, or for which the orthodox medical recommendations are too toxic or expensive, they will actively seek alternatives. And then someone, oftentimes someone they trust, such as a friend or neighbor, convinces them to give some new product a try. Products such as mangosteen exploit humanity's understandable desire to discover simple and painless solutions to intractable problems.Now that the commercial ball is rolling an increasing number of mangosteen brands are reaching the market. But for the time being the market leader is XanGo (www.myxango.com). A visit to their website triggers an audio webcast from a very pleasant sounding young lady, who assures us that "by integrating the Internet, teamwork, and personal mentoring, MyXanGo.com provides you a vehicle to improve the areas of your life that are most important to you, and we do it for FREE."I listened in amazement to her polished spiel and the brazen intrusiveness of this message. I was particularly amused when she said, "You should know that this message is not about selling." Right. "It's not about false claims and outlandish statements." Sure. "It's about sharing facts to help you decide if now is the right time in your life to consider XanGo." Really.The rhetoric gets even more effusive. A March 2004 press release from one seller proclaims: "Mangosteen is now on an unstoppable march to conquer the world" (Goss 2004). Put this way it sounds rather ominousï¿½almost like a cross between Osama bin Laden and the Attack of the Killer Tomatoes. http://chetday.com/mangosteen.htm


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

All of this begs the questions does it work? what %age does it work for? how does it work in the body? Having fallen into the clutches of some similarly marketed products and having achieved a level of health I wouldn't have believed possible when I began, I feel much like Calid in the ongoing debate between Dr D's methods and eric's posts: had she listened to eric she wouldn't have tried the Dr. and SHE WOULDN'T BE BETTER! (Ahem.) Had I listened to my friends' warnings when I began down this trail, I, too, would still be awash in soiled clothing, among other things. You just don't know until you have tried.Now I'm not big on waisting money; but I have spent more than $30 and gotten less than a bottle of fruit juice in exchange, in my life. (I would tell you about the $200 it cost me to see the Canucks mail in a hockey game last year...) Given that Gonowoften didn't start this thread, I have to assume you have inside information about mangosteen that you are trying to get out, rather than attacking his immoral marketing practices. Tell us what it is. I have seen a disgusting ad for Pepto Bismol where a line of people mime the variety of problems it can help, including our mutual friend, diarrhea. Should I assume it doesn't work because I don't care for the ad? Doctors have given me meds that didn't do anything for the conditions I had. Should I refuse to see doctors again? There is no point in carrying this on. My dog needs his walk. I don't use Noni juice; but I know someone for whom it has been an absolute deliverance. I don't use mangosteen; but I have no doubt that Gonowoften is telling the truth about his recovery. I don't use Caltrate but I am sure Linda and all of the people she has helped are not having us on. And whatever you are using, please tell us so that others can learn from your success.This is a syndrome. It probably covers a range of causes with similar effects. Since it is a mystery, let us see all of the clues. Here's to scientific inquiry.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

OVERITNOW. thankyou for your kind thoughts & open mindedness. It seems there are not many like you. In life I believe people must look beyond the square they live in to achieve their goals, be it better health or wealth. It seems however that "never the twain shall meet" in these forums because in some tiny minds there is always a hidden agenda of evilness lurking ,& just waiting to prey on unsuspecting sufferers. I may have been a little over enthusiastic in my effort to help folks, but never expected such bitter sarcasm, & ridicule. I therefore will be restricting my product posts to PRODUCTS & WEBSITES, from now on unless there are A.) direct questions about it, or B.) I need to defend myself from ridicule. I know as time goes by the former will apply. HEALTH IS WEALTH!!!!


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

No 1 Packer Fan, that is an excellent site that I knew nothing about. Thanks! The depressant for the nervous system is interesting as we have several people with Bi-polar who claim great benefit from the Mangosteen Juice. I wonder if this is why? With regards to blood pressure well mine has dropped from 135/90 to 130/80, but I have been taking Dr Ludwigs formula of Flaxseed oil & yoghurt mix for 2 years so cannot really comment.WALKING LADY. There are many varieties of tropical Pawpaws around the equator area, & they vary very much in color ,size ,& taste. I believe the hotter it is the better they taste.As you will see from No 1 Packers website posting, Mangosteen is not related in any way to Mango. Strangely it is related to St John`s Wort, but has 41(identified) xanthones instead of the 3 of St J.W, & the normal 1 or 2 of other botanicals.SELENAJEAN Your article asks "why would anyone pay that much for a bottle of juice no matter how delicious it may be. I couldnt agree more. I truly enjoy the taste,& so does everyone who tries it, but there has to be real benefits from it, to hand out that sort of money, unless you are a rich wine buff who thinks nothing of such expense!!!!


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Thank goodness you are staying on top of this seleajean. Leslie204: Your apprehension is very warranted







. gownowoften sells this product and has a financial interest (he's been asked more times than I can count to keep his sales pitch in the "Products Forum" but refuses







). Go to the MP section of the BB and read two threads that were started by a concerned member...one called "Mangosteen Juice" and the other is "Is anyone sick of hearing about Mangosteen Juice". Many _veterans_ of IBS and this board have some pretty interesting things to say about gownowoften's sales tactics and this product he is continually trying to push down everyone's throats. He peruses this BB and finds very sick members based on their posts (with everything from Fibromyalgia, depression to constapation) then begins an e-mail campaign ranting about his miracle. There are some pretty angry people on this BB about having to deal with his inappropriate pm's and e-mails. Remember all, this is a fruit...although I'm sure it's a healthy choice for many, so are apples, pears and oranges. He works for a Multi Level Marketing Company, which I have no respect for. I've never seen or heard any of their rants that weren't filled with lies either about the product (in this case THIRTY SEVEN DOLLARS PER BOTTLE) or about how much money one of their salespeople can make. This is the same scam as Molecure and many other MLM products. There is no one product anywhere that can have such a wide range of ability. Did you know this company claims that that this product can take care of "Gleet", which we all just found out was an STD! That's not only ridiculous, it's dangerous







.I'm not claiming that natural remedies don't work...all I'm telling you is to be extrmely careful and don't allow your illness to make you vulnerable or any more trusting then you would be if you were healthy.







Don't be fooled by the word "natural". Do your homework. I'm confident that the knowledge you gain regarding these types of companies and the products they sell will keep you safe.







Edited to add:Here's a sales pitch I took from one of his above posts....


> quote:if you were able to use one & sell the other 3 for retail ,you would get yours for nix. You wouldnt have to worry being a distributor & you can resign,& cancel or postpone your order anytime for any reason.Thats the way they operate! Not everybody wants to make a business from the product, & the Company understands that!


Ask G man how much your initial investment would be "not" to be a distributor so that you can get that third bottle for free?!







Also ask him how much he puts in his pocket to sign you up as a "non" distributor. Although he will call it something else...this is an MLM company.







By the way...at $37 per bottle, you're not getting anything for free. How much is a bottle of orange, apple, pear, grape or mango juice???


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Well said Maxx - we need to keep on top of this! Or should I say keep at the top of the Meeting Place board....then we can redirect any newbies so they can do their homework on Mangosteen,and give them a few laughs along the way....


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

peardrops...we obviously need all the eyes we can get as G man is ranting his rant everywhere.I wonder how many other medical boards he's perusing to find patients suffering with illness and e-mailing them making the claim that he "feels their pain and has experienced all that they're going through" too? Pathetic, isn't it?By the way...if you have any doubt that he's trying to sell his goods...check out his posts. I think peardrops did this on the MP and said most everything he's ever posted has to do with this wonder juice.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, Well. Thanks Maxx ,here we go back to the top of pile again!!!I am now rather worried about you. To keep on bringing this up while I am genuinely trying to put it to rest is getting to be a fanatical obsession on your part. So you were done like a dinner by MOLECURE, SO WHAT! Personally Ive never heard of them so more fool you ! They couldnt have been much of a company in the 1st place, & I bet because of their shonky deals they no longer exist, right? I have apologised to you for my over enthusiasm being a rookie in this business, & said that I would restrict postsabout the product to P.& W, answer genuine questions about it , or defend myself, & my business which I am entitled to do. If you continue to keep on posting in this ridiculouswarped & twisted manner we will never get off the subject. How come you cannot post to me personally anyway? It just proves you have a subjective sneaky manner that is not at all attractive to most other readers. This I am sure! I have made mistakes & I openly admit that. You are making a big mistake by your constant nagging& although it may be a source of amusement at my expense at the moment, the tide will surely turn!


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, guys...this is a bit of what I was talking about in my above post. As you can see...he becomes a very different person when the truth comes out. All I will reiterate is that you do your homework...again, the knowledge you gain regarding this company and the product will more than speak for itself. Hey G....yes Molecure is very much IN business, still scamming the sick and vulnerable just like all the other MLM companies do! Please tell these good people how much their intitial investment would be to get that "free" bottle of miracle juice?







By the way...I have nothing to hide which is the reason I will always discuss you and your product openly on this board.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Ok Maxx, but remember I am answering your questions, & not intentionally promoting anything.I have to explain all this in defence ,& the product or company that I am involved with will not be named. The fee to join (once only) is $35us, & for that the person/persons(couple usually)receive aStarters Kit, & back office for all business needs thru the Net,which is accessed by personal Pass no. If the applicant decides to order on a monthly basis ,the product is sent automatically same time each month. The recipient pays wholesale for all product ,but has the authority to re-sell it for profit. He/she can cancel the order at any time,& can also order over & above if desired. As I stated before many people are not interested in building a business , so there will always be retails sales, & that is their perogative. I can only suggest that you may have got yourself involved with a purely profit driven company that leaves people with no options ,& a very bitter taste in their mouths as you have demonstrated. I will try to find Molecure in the M.L.M listings, & get back to you. CHARBEANER, howya goin?


----------



## norwood (Jan 28, 2004)

All I have to say is MLM's are MLM's...good luck.


----------

